# 2010 F2 Di2



## Colton (Oct 31, 2002)

Just picked it up from my LBS today. Looks great with the Di2. The battery pack is located on the chainstay. I replaced stock saddle with SLR, stock wheelset with AC 350 with GP4000's and stock stem with BBB. Total weight for a size 50 comes in at 15.4 lbs. It's a blast to ride. My thanks go out to Bicycle Alley and Ryan Lenhart for the expert fit.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*White bar tape*

When was the last time you washed your gloves? I use white tape and found that my dirty palms are the culprit.

Looking forward to seeing pictures of the finihsed product along with your opinion of Di2.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Retro Grouch said:


> When was the last time you washed your gloves? I use white tape and found that my dirty palms are the culprit.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pictures of the finihsed product along with your opinion of Di2.


Yep. Last time I washed my gloves was a "wow" moment. Next time I rode the bike, the tape actually ended up *cleaner* after the ride. o_0


----------



## Vireo (Aug 8, 2008)

Colton said:


> Just picked it up from my LBS today. Looks great with the Di2. The battery pack is located on the chainstay. I replaced stock saddle with SLR, stock wheelset with AC 350 with GP4000's and stock stem with BBB. Total weight for a size 50 comes in at 15.4 lbs. It's a blast to ride. My thanks go out to Bicycle Alley and Ryan Lenhart for the expert fit.



Why would you take off the RS80 to put on AC350's. The RS80 is a significantly higher quality wheel than the AC.


----------



## Colton (Oct 31, 2002)

The AC 350's I have built up with Sapim spokes and comes in lighter than the RS80's.
Now I have an extra set of wheels for emergencies.


----------



## Vireo (Aug 8, 2008)

Colton said:


> The AC 350's I have built up with Sapim spokes and comes in lighter than the RS80's.
> Now I have an extra set of wheels for emergencies.


I understand what you are saying about your wheel build. However, American Classic hubs are inferior quality to a Shimano Ultegra hub (bearings and cup and cone design) and the Shimano Carbon Clincher rims are also higher quality and more durable than AC rims. Most of the weight in the Shimano wheels is in the hub-- the rim weight is negligible when you compare wheels. Shimano wheels have a better warranty as well. 3 years for Dura Ace and 2 years for Ultegra.

Sprint 350 -- claimed 350 grams
RS80-- claimed 380 grams

American Classic -- 1 year warranty

Shimano wheels


----------



## Colton (Oct 31, 2002)

All true. I agree completely. However, that's what makes it fun is to try different items such as wheels, stems, seats, etc. until you find what is right for you.


----------



## Vireo (Aug 8, 2008)

Colton said:


> All true. I agree completely. However, that's what makes it fun is to try different items such as wheels, stems, seats, etc. until you find what is right for you.



Ok so all this wheel talk aside. Tell me about the bike. I am seriously considering this bike. The value is out of this world. I am thinking get the complete F2 complete bike this year. Do you know if the 2011 F1 will have a major revision? My plan was to getting an F1 frameset next year.


----------



## Colton (Oct 31, 2002)

This is the first Felt ride I've had and the overall fit and feel is great. I figured that the cost for Di2 gruppo is close to $4,000, so for $2,000 more I could have a complete bike with mostly DA components. It's not the lightest frame compared to the F1 but it sure was the best value. I highly recommend you consider this bike.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Vireo said:


> Ok so all this wheel talk aside. Tell me about the bike. I am seriously considering this bike. The value is out of this world. I am thinking get the complete F2 complete bike this year. Do you know if the 2011 F1 will have a major revision? My plan was to getting an F1 frameset next year.



I can't find another Di2 bike within $2000 at MSRP. If you find a better price on a Di2 equipped bike, please let me know. 2011 is a long way away, and these F2's won't last through spring at the rate they are selling. A F1 with Di2 would be north of $10,000 if you built it from a frameset.


-SD


----------

